
Mysterious cloud moving 700,000 mph is going to collide with our galaxy [video] - smaili
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmmjpcl5mBk
======
celias
All Hail the glow cloud [http://nightvale.libsyn.com/2-glow-
cloud](http://nightvale.libsyn.com/2-glow-cloud)

